# Indoor arrows



## XP35 (Oct 11, 2005)

Guys, what are your indoor arrow setups? I am just kinda' wondering if there is a commonality or not and if there are any certain "tips" for getting that arrow to work well for you. So, please, let's hear it! (I thought it would be better here than in the Arrows forum since it is directly related to spot shooting.)

This morning I refletched the X-Cutters I used last Winter. I scraped off the whooped 4" helical feathers and put 4" helical Bohning Killer vanes on instead. Will test them out in the early leagues before the REAL leagues get rolling.

I'm using 30" (shaft length) X-Cutter ULs
Inserts with 125 grain bullet points
4" helical Killer vanes
Standard GT XC nocks
Total weight is 445 grains (so much for UltraLights!:tongue

Being shot from a 56-57#/28" Cam and a Half XT2000 ProTec.


----------



## lofreq (Sep 13, 2005)

Well i think i'll be dusting off the Easton Cobalt 2613's again this winter....... 240 grain tips and a svelt 641 grains total weight........ You shootin at Fred and Gradys this winter ?


----------



## XP35 (Oct 11, 2005)

lofreq said:


> Well i think i'll be dusting off the Easton Cobalt 2613's again this winter....... 240 grain tips and a svelt 641 grains total weight........ You shootin at Fred and Gradys this winter ?


Yes, if they don't hold leagues on the same night that the club does....AGAIN! He needs to get more participation in there if he wants to make some money. He can't have just two people showing up!:tongue:

Those svelt Cobalts of yours are getting tubbier by the day, man!:tongue:

Mike Wilson already has an early going on Wednesday night. A 450 Vegas game (not scoring 11s this time). I've been going there the last two weeks. You should go.


----------



## Bob_Looney (Nov 17, 2003)

I just got on the GT staff so I'm going to pick up some x cutters at the factory on my way to Big Sky next week and set them up per the Hammer.


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

I am shooting 2315's with 200 grain pro points and loving it. After shooting spots long enough you will "feel" if an arrow is working right for you. I feel that I can get away with bigger errors and still hit a Vegas 10 shooting these arrows than any other I have tried.


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Just got some properly spined arrows to try. They seem to be working, I shot my best vegas score with them after a few rounds. 

2312's @ 30" with 170 grain Pro Points
S4 w/elite limbs and furious X system
Dropped down to 28" and 56lb.


----------



## lofreq (Sep 13, 2005)

XP35 said:


> Yes, if they don't hold leagues on the same night that the club does....AGAIN! He needs to get more participation in there if he wants to make some money. He can't have just two people showing up!:tongue:
> 
> Those svelt Cobalts of yours are getting tubbier by the day, man!:tongue:
> 
> Mike Wilson already has an early going on Wednesday night. A 450 Vegas game (not scoring 11s this time). I've been going there the last two weeks. You should go.


I would but i dont know how i'd deal with the different weights and sighting in.....

I'm not shooting at the club this season. I'm done with those people....i'm just goint to shoot at Freds this year


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

I'm a recurve shooter and there may be some lurking out there so I'll join in the discussion. I shoot X7 2214s, left full length which with the nock installed ends up being 33-5/8" to the back of the point. Which is a 100g one piece from Easton. Vanes are three 2.5" Flex-Fletch Paras with just a bit of off-set.

Dave


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I am sticking (or I should say going back to) with my CT Hippo 400's. They have 100 grains up front....but my 150 grain points should be here anyday. They will have 225 Flex Fletch on them and Beiters.

No more 2512's for me....I just shoot these much better.


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

I am using Hippo 520, 2.5 flex fletch, and 125 gr pt. So far so good. I have mine cut longer for indoors, 30 inch.

Hey BH where did you get the 150pt for your Hippos, tried to find them with no luck?


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

*Indoor Arrows*

Cobalt 2613's @ 31" with 4" feathers and 200gr. glue-ins.

GT 30x @ 30" with 4" feathers and 250gr. glue-ins. 

These are great for cutting lines but they suck if you are in the final two of a shoot down and hitting the line scores the LOWER score! Happened to me at Vegas in 1991! I shot a 10 but touched the line!! And those were "ONLY" 2512's!!!!


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

NEVADAPRO said:


> Cobalt 2613's @ 31" with 4" feathers and 200gr. glue-ins.


How many pounds is that Commander at with those sticks?


----------



## cutter10x (Jan 13, 2004)

2413 cobalts...150 grn glue ins....2 inch blazers


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

blondstar said:


> I am using Hippo 520, 2.5 flex fletch, and 125 gr pt. So far so good. I have mine cut longer for indoors, 30 inch.
> 
> Hey BH where did you get the 150pt for your Hippos, tried to find them with no luck?


I got them from http://competitionarcheryproducts.com/

LAS also carries them...but I didn't see them in the catalog until after I had already ordered them :doh: However they don't list the 150's so you may need to call and see first.


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> I am sticking (or I should say going back to) with my CT Hippo 400's. They have 100 grains up front....but my 150 grain points should be here anyday. They will have 225 Flex Fletch on them and Beiters.
> 
> No more 2512's for me....I just shoot these much better.



Hippos for me again this year. I'm going to shoot Hippos for pretty much everything indoor and foam :embara:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

JawsDad said:


> Hippos for me again this year. I'm going to shoot Hippos for pretty much everything indoor and foam :embara:


That is what I decided last year right before Nationals....

I love them so no need to change....nothing else is going to shoot better for me....but some stuff may not work as well :wink:


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> I got them from http://competitionarcheryproducts.com/
> 
> LAS also carries them...but I didn't see them in the catalog until after I had already ordered them :doh: However they don't list the 150's so you may need to call and see first.


Got my Hippos from LAS, inAug when we were up there Moose tried to make something to equal 150 but with no luck, maybe they got some in have to call. thanks


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

*57 lbs.!*



bowhnter7 said:


> How many pounds is that Commander at with those sticks?


I'm still working on it but it looks like that is going to be about right! I may still play with FOC and point weight a little more! :wink: I'm using the 30x Pro's and really like the way they group!


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

I unlimbered the 2315 Cobalts today. 
30"
200 gr. Pro Points
4" Quickspins
Shot my personal best with 299 12X outdoors.

Shot 10 ends then switched back to my ACE, changing nothing but my sight. God I love this S4. what a Bow:wink::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

blondstar said:


> Got my Hippos from LAS, inAug when we were up there Moose tried to make something to equal 150 but with no luck, maybe they got some in have to call. thanks


Well you can always order them direct....or get some 50 grain 2219 PDP's and then build them up...:wink:

I was going to go the PDP route but I wanted to try the Pro Points.


----------

